# Is it safe to run chickens and goats in same area?



## Citylife (Apr 15, 2012)

I will have an area that is about 600 sf and I plan on having my 5 laying hens in there along with hanging rabbit cages.  Similar to what I have now.   I would have it so the chickens can be under the rabbits but the goats can not.  The chickens and goats would free range in the same area.  They would be housed in the same shed except they would have their own areas.
I am looking at Nigerian dwarfs or crosses.
thanks


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2012)

I run a mixed herd / flock in the same field.  Occasionally there are personality conflicts but most of the time things are just fine.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine live together with no problems


----------



## crazyland (Apr 15, 2012)

My poultry and goats share a pasture. 
But my goats are locked into a other pasture during feeding time. Everyone gets their proper feed or gets sick from eating what isnt for them.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 16, 2012)

My goats,3 chickens and guineas all live together. They do just fine. Just becareful of the goats getting the chicken food.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have goats, chickens and rabbits sharing space. I have a gate between the chicken area and the goat area. The chickens can get through the gate, or mostly over it, but the goats cannot.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 16, 2012)

My chickens and guineas free range and are all over the goat fields.  Once in a while the guineas will annoy the goats with their incessant screetching and a head butt will follow. (if the goat can catch the guinea, which they don't do very often).  Other than that we have no problems.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine all run together.  Every now and then, I have chicken get stepped on and maybe it limps for a day or so.  But they all get along.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 16, 2012)

Citylife;

I have 11 chickens in with the two ND does and they ALL get a long. I am not sure about the space size but there is enough room for all to roam at will. The goats go into the chicken house and the chickens go into the goat barn. I make sure the chicken food is up so that the goats can't get into it. The chickens love the straw in the barn so have it scattered all over in no time. ND's get along well with other animals and I have only had mine about 5 weeks.  Good luck with yours. You will LOVE them.


----------



## Citylife (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.  I was not sure if running milk goats and chickens together mainly because of risk of coccidiosis. 
I am looking forward to seeing my chickens in with other animals.........  and utilizing the new property I just bought.
Thanks again.


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2012)

Citylife said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the responses.  I was not sure if running milk goats and chickens together mainly because of risk of coccidiosis.
> I am looking forward to seeing my chickens in with other animals.........  and utilizing the new property I just bought.
> Thanks again.


They do not share the same type of coccidia.

Some people think that chickens will put coccidia into your goats feed / water pans with their "dirty little feet"...I think it comes down to your husbandry practices.  Clean things daily...put up feed pans when not in use.  I scatter chicken waterers all over the place and they rarely use the goat water buckets preferring their waterers instead.


----------



## Hillsvale (Apr 17, 2012)

our sheep, goats and some of our turkeys all run together.... turkeys have a seperate house where they get fed dinner. First thing in the morning the sheep and goats make a bee line for the turkey house.... the turkeys learned pretty fast to not leave their dinner until the next morning.


----------



## Citylife (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you Elevan.  That is good to know and makes sense.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 21, 2012)

The coccidia thing is such a common misnomer.

Coccidia is species specific so what your dog gets, your goat can't get and what your goat gets, your chickens can't.

But with that said, realize that chickens poop everywhere so make sure that the goats feed troughs or water buckets are not under where a chicken may roost and poop. All my feeders are outside the barn for that reason.


----------

